# I POD SHUFFLE pas reconnu sous OS X TIGER ?



## BIGLOLLE34 (3 Octobre 2010)

Bon mon filston ma offert un i-pod shuffle dernière génération et impossible pour i tunes de le reconnaître ? 

J'ai un I-MAC OS X version 10.4.11 intel core 2 Duo , et ma version d'i-tunes  9 version 9.2.1 .

J'ai essayer d'installer i-tunes 10 mais impossible , j'ai un message me disant qu'il faut au moins OS X version 10.5 ? pour sont installation ? 
Même apres une mise a jour ( qui me dit que toute mes version sont ok ) rien impossible 
et là je tourne en rond !!!!!!!!!!!!

Il semble que c'est i-pod shuffle sont problèmatique ? 

Merci de m'aider si possible .


----------



## arbaot (3 Octobre 2010)

sur le site Appleles specifications technique pour le shuffle 




> Configuration Mac requise
> Ordinateur Mac doté d'un port USB 2.0
> Mac OS X 10.5.8 (ou version ultérieure)
> iTunes 10 (ou version ultérieure)
> Accès à Internet requis (haut débit recommandé) ; des frais peuvent s'appliquer



donc incompatible avec 10.4.11 derniere version de Tiger

os10.5.8 dernière version de Leopard( qui n'est plus commercialisé par Apple)

donc pour utiliser ce shuffle soit trouver une version CD Noir de OsX.5 Leopard OsX.5 d'occase





soit migrer vers OsX.6 Snow leopard





Officiellement Tiger vers Snow Leopard passe par la mac box set (169&#8364; comprenant iWork à 79&#8364 maintenant y'en a qui on essayé à 29&#8364; et ils n'ont pas eu de problème.


----------



## BIGLOLLE34 (7 Octobre 2010)

Bon aprés vérification Tiger Snow Léopard à 29  n'est pas compatible avec ma version , donc j'ai pris la MAC BOX SET . 

Il est vrais que cela coûte cher mais bon . Maintenant plus de soucis avec I POD ni avec mon Blackberry ( et beaucoup d'autre programe ou jeux non compatible avec ma verion de TIGER ) .

Merci ARBAOT pour tes conseils très utiles .


----------

